# Minimum distance between equipment in kitchen.



## MArch (Nov 22, 2014)

I have a situation.  There is a large piece of kitchen equipment (roughly 8'-0" in length) that sits opposite of fixed casework that contains food prep equipment integral to the casework. (think buffet)  This distance between the long piece of equipment and the casework is only 32" and this tight dimension is for about 4'-0" of travel distance.

This 4' of 32" wide space is not part of the egress.  However persons will be working in this area.  Is there somewhere I can find information that will justify this or let me know that it needs to be corrected?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cda (Nov 22, 2014)

welcome............


----------



## cda (Nov 22, 2014)

not an ada person, but that might be the only thing.

There are some ADA people on the site, just wait a few days for responses

How did you find us??


----------



## Paul Sweet (Nov 22, 2014)

Two people won't be able to pass each other there.  I've always seen 48" as the recommended minimum.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 22, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> not an ada person, but that might be the only thing.


Not an ADA issue, not an exiting issue. It is usability issue. Can the space be used safely?

As an Architect I would say the width of a work aisle should be at least 42 inches. But as a code official I would say there is no code minimum that I know of.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 22, 2014)

I would concur with Mark.............

And yes.........

 Welcome to the forum!


----------



## mark handler (Nov 22, 2014)

Check with the equipment Manufacture and provide the clearances and isles they recommend.


----------



## MArch (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome and the replies.


----------



## steveray (Nov 24, 2014)

Our Health district here deals with kitchen layout issues....You may want to see if your AHJ has any requirements....


----------



## MArch (Nov 24, 2014)

I asked the chief official at the dept. of insurance.  He directed me toward section 1208.1, Section 1104.3.1 and A117.1 403.5.


----------



## steveray (Nov 25, 2014)

I like the 1208.1.....Never had one that tight before....


----------



## mark handler (Nov 25, 2014)

steveray said:
			
		

> I like the 1208.1.....Never had one that tight before....


1208.1 Minimum room widths.

Habitable spaces, other than a kitchen, shall be not less than 7 feet (2134 mm) in any plan dimension. Kitchens shall have a clear passageway of not less than 3 feet (914 mm) between counter fronts and appliances or counter fronts and walls.

Never used that one in other than dwellings, but could be applicable.

Commercial kitchen are not covered under ANSI or chapter 11, work spaces are exempt


----------



## steveray (Nov 25, 2014)

IBC 2009 Definition.....HABITABLE SPACE. A space in a building for living, sleeping, eating or COOKING. Bathrooms, toilet rooms, closets, halls, storage or utility spaces and similar areas are not considered habitable spaces

By definition...it is so required...


----------



## MArch (Nov 25, 2014)

That's the crux of the issue here in the office.  Is it habitable space????  Is this only applicable for dwelling areas???  We are having the same issues of opinion here.


----------



## JBI (Nov 25, 2014)

'Habitable space' is a term generally applied to areas where people live, 'occupiable space' includes work spaces and would be more appropriate in a commercial kitchen IMHO.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 26, 2014)

JBI said:
			
		

> 'Habitable space' is a term generally applied to areas where people live, 'occupiable space' includes work spaces and would be more appropriate in a commercial kitchen IMHO.


OCCUPIABLE SPACE. A room or enclosed space designed for human occupancy in which individuals congregate for amusement, educational or similar purposes or in which occupants are *engaged at labor,* and which is equipped with means of egress and light and ventilation facilities meeting the requirements of this code.

I assume the cooks are "at labor"


----------



## MArch (Nov 26, 2014)

I agree with the occupiable space designation.  So is there a minimum for that?  If so where is it written?


----------



## mark handler (Nov 26, 2014)

MArch said:
			
		

> I agree with the occupiable space designation.  So is there a minimum for that?  If so where is it written?


No           .


----------



## Jim B (Dec 11, 2014)

36" minimum:

A commercial kitchen is an occupied space (IBC 2012: 202 Definition of Occupiable Space)

Each occupied space in a building or structure is required to provide means of egress (IBC 2012: 1001.1, 1003.1)

From work spaces in a commercial kitchen you need to access the means of egress via an aisle accessway then to an aisle (IBC 2012: 202 Definition of Aisle and Aisle Accessway)

An aisle access way and aisle are component of the exit access (IBC 2012: 202 Definition of Exit Access)

 An exit access is a means of egress component that leads to the exit and terminates to the exit discharge (IBC 2012: 202 Definition of Means of Egress)

So an aisle accessway shall be a minimum of 36” in width (IBC 2012: 1017.5)


----------



## toyinmakun (Aug 11, 2021)

Check here. There are some advise about kitchen/restaurant equipment there.


----------



## mark handler (Aug 11, 2021)

Jim B said:


> 36" minimum:
> 
> A commercial kitchen is an occupied space (IBC 2012: 202 Definition of Occupiable Space)
> 
> ...







__





						Searchable platform for building codes
					

Explore a searchable database of US construction and building code. Code regulations are consolidated by state and city for easier navigation.




					up.codes
				




*Help me out.... I do not see commercial kitchen, see link above*


----------

